# Blending chicken?



## BrG89 (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't even look at chicken without wanting to throwing up. I stopped eating it for a few months and I still have trouble putting it down.

I just blended up 10 oz of chicken breast with some V8, it wasn't too bad the texture was just a bit chalky. Is there anything wrong with doing this?


----------



## gym66 (Aug 22, 2011)

sounds good to me.


----------



## njc (Aug 22, 2011)

lol yeah its fine if you can stomach it.  Sounds disgusting to me.  Another member on here a while back was blending watermelon and chicken (barf)


----------



## BrG89 (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome, this will make life much easier. It seems like I do more staring then eating when its on my plate


----------



## ManInBlack (Aug 23, 2011)

If you feel like you cant eat the stuff as it is then blending it is fine. I must admit though, it sounds terrible.


----------



## gym66 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have forgot about chicken breast in the oven.  so instead of toss it in the trash I blended up and drank it.


----------



## squigader (Aug 23, 2011)

Tried any interesting recipes? Try pounding the chicken breasts flat and making double-decker burgers on healthy bread or something, with mustard and spices.


----------



## acewragge (Aug 23, 2011)

blended chicken sounds good.


----------



## S_walker (Aug 23, 2011)

i eat narrowheaded yard strutter daily. i gotta mix a lil bbq sauce though. blending sounds pretty gross imo. i buy the tenderloin individual frozen pieces and cook in evo with a lil cajun seasoning. not too terribly bad. add some low sodium black beans or steamed vegetables...


----------



## BrG89 (Aug 23, 2011)

squigader said:


> Tried any interesting recipes? Try pounding the chicken breasts flat and making double-decker burgers on healthy bread or something, with mustard and spices.


I'm a creature of habit, so once I find a good recipe I won't switch it up till I get sick of it. Right now I'm trying to keep sodium low, so just a little lemon pepper. Never thought of making burgers out of chicken though, sounds pretty good...even for chicken


acewragge said:


> blended chicken sounds good.


Convenient is the word, I hate veggies and chicken so V8 and chicken smoothie solves all my problems


S_walker said:


> i eat narrowheaded yard strutter daily. i gotta mix a lil bbq sauce though. blending sounds pretty gross imo. i buy the tenderloin individual frozen pieces and cook in evo with a lil cajun seasoning. not too terribly bad. add some low sodium black beans or steamed vegetables...


I mix up my meats here and there, I eat baked salmon every night. Pork tenderloin in the crock pot with liptons dry onion mix is awesome, might go back to that for a while. BBQ sauce makes everything better!!


----------



## mindfreak87 (Aug 23, 2011)

BrG89 said:


> I can't even look at chicken without wanting to throwing up. I stopped eating it for a few months and I still have trouble putting it down.
> 
> I just blended up 10 oz of chicken breast with some V8, it wasn't too bad the texture was just a bit chalky. Is there anything wrong with doing this?



I do this with Tuna every day. SO convenient. How much V8 did you use? Any water ?


----------



## BrG89 (Aug 23, 2011)

mindfreak87 said:


> I do this with Tuna every day. SO convenient. How much V8 did you use? Any water ?


I used 2 cans of v8, no water. I think im gonna try some tobacco sauce with it next time, no I just need something to mask the chalky texture


----------



## FitnessFreek (Aug 23, 2011)

Add some healthy fats and you have a complete meal/shake. Doesn't sound good to me but everybody is different...


----------

